# [EOM] Goodberry and Create food and water



## Dave Blewer (Jan 20, 2003)

Hi, 

First of all I can't seem to find a way to create food and water with Elements of Magic...

I suppose I could infuse an object (a bowl or plate) with an Element (biomatter, life or water).  and use the areas of effect in the Preserve list. How does that sound?

Also, I was initially stuck on how to recreate Goodberry, but how about if I infuse a handful of berries with Life and each dice of healing creates a single Goodberry?  I guess that we can give the nod to the filling effect of each berry.


----------



## masque (Jan 20, 2003)

*Create Food and Water*

Check page 69, left hand column, under the heading "Food & Drink." I would assume that Create Water Object creates only water, but I'm not sure of what precisely Create Biomatter Object and Create Life Object do in terms of food and drink.

^_^


----------



## Dave Blewer (Jan 20, 2003)

Thanks I missed that on my runthrough!


----------

